# Russian: dormire all'addiaccio (EN: to sleep in the open)



## Kraus

I think there's a more incisive expression in English to say that, but on my dictionary I didn't found anything else... How do you say it vividly (please)?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Q-cumber

To sleep in the open *air*?

"Cпать под открытым небом" (sounds a bit more romantic, so to speak) or "Спать на открытом воздухе." (sounds a bit more formal)


----------



## Kraus

Thank you very much Q-cumber!


----------



## Crescent

Q-cumber said:


> To sleep in the open *air*?
> 
> "Cпать под открытым небом" (sounds a bit more romantic, so to speak) or "Спать на открытом воздухе." (sounds a bit more formal)



I'm sorry, Q-cumber, but perhaps it is the fact that I'm so ''behind'' in Russian ''trends'', or maybe I'm just terribly uneducated and uncultivated, but I couldn't help giggling slightly at your ''Спать на открытом воздухе''.

Что такое "открытый воздух"?  И что, это означает, что бывает и "закрытый воздух?" 
(вполне может быть - просто я об этом не знаю )

Я бы сказала, наверное:
_Спать на чистом воздухе._ _Спать на природе._


----------



## Kraus

I have a question: Is "спать на природе" a little more eloquent than "спать на чистом воздухе"? Or are they both neutral?


----------



## Crescent

Kraus said:


> I have a question: Is "спать на природе" a little more eloquent than "спать на чистом воздухе"? Or are they both neutral?



The truth is that they have a slightly different _sfumatura _p) in meaning. 
Cпать на чистом воздухе - simply means to sleep outside. 
Спать на природе has a different conotation, and is hinting at the fact that you're sleeping in the countryside, or in the woods, _surrounded by nature_.  
For example, on the soft grass patch, under the lovely apple trees, whose branches, heavy with ripen fruit, decline towards the bare earth..  

Do you see my point?  The second phrase implies a more poetic sense - and yes, it's more eloquent.


----------



## Maroseika

Kraus said:


> I have a question: Is "спать на природе" a little more eloquent than "спать на чистом воздухе"? Or are they both neutral?


I'd rather say спать на свежем воздухе.
Спать на открытом воздухе is also possible though for me sounds a bit weird. More common expression with these words is игры на открытом воздухе - games outside building
Спать на природе, on my opinion, is possible only as a joke, because there are very few fixed expressions patterned after this model:
жить на природе - to live in the countryside, 
отдыхать на природе - to relax outside a town.
Therefore спать на природе uses this model not being a fixed expression - a sort of pun.
Спать на чистом воздухе - I'm afraid such wording is not possible at all.


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> I'd rather say спать на свежем воздухе.
> Спать на открытом воздухе is also possible though for me sounds a bit weird.
> Спать на природе, on my opinion, is possible only as a joke, because there are very few fixed expressions patterned after this model:
> жить на природе - to live in the countryside,
> отдыхать на природе - to relax outside a town.
> Therefore спать на природе uses this model not being a fixed expression - a sort of pun.
> Спать на чистом воздухе - I'm afraid such wording is impossible.



 Thank you so much, Maroseika, from saving me from eternal shame! 

Yes! This was the adjective which I was looking for! ''Свежем воздухе" а не "чистом"!  And I feel very silly now for not being able to recall it at that moment..
It's interesting what you say about the pun of ''спать на природе" because I had never thought of it in that way. 
I don't know, perhaps you have an incredibly intelligent mind, as to think of such tiny nuances as this, but in my family, it has always been perfectly acceptable to say this.
- Что-то мне не спиться.. Душно как-то.
- А ты пойди поспи на природе, на свежем воздухе.
(which usually meant - go outside and sleep in the ''гамак''. )


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> I don't know, perhaps you have an incredibly intelligent mind, as to think of such tiny nuances as this, but in my family, it has always been perfectly acceptable to say this.
> - Что-то мне не спиться.. Душно как-то.
> - А ты пойди поспи на природе, на свежем воздухе.
> (which usually meant - go outside and sleep in the ''гамак''. )


I guess it has become your family joke even before your birth, and since you used to hear it from you childhood, you sipposed it to be quite a common expression.
I believe many families have such jokes or special bywords, which seem quite natural to all of them folks and sometimes quite weird for the strangers.
In my grand-aunt's family they used a word *анчупичи* for calling 3 certain plates used for the buckweat porridge only. I knew this word from my early childhood and long afterwards was surprised that nobody in the world could explain me what did it mean in fact. My aunt once told this was connected somehow with a Chekhov's story but I failed to find it.
I don't know this hitherto and regret so much not having my aunt to ask her...


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> Что такое "открытый воздух"?  И что, это означает, что бывает и "закрытый воздух?"
> 
> Я бы сказала, наверное:
> _Спать на чистом воздухе._ _Спать на природе._


Да, можно так сказать, _спать на открытом воздухе_. Этому противопоставляется, однако,_ спать в закрытом помещении_.

Ещё бы я сказал, что романтичнее _спать под звёздами_. Но это имеет также оттенок отсутствия крыши над головой, бездомности, бродяжничества.

В то же время _спать на природе_ - это не всегда на открытом воздухе. Например, в палатке.


----------



## Q-cumber

Осмелюсь утверждать, что приведённые мною выше (отчасти идиоматические) выражения являются совершенно "правильными"и общеупотребительными. 

"Спать на чистом воздухе" - выражение не вполне удачное, и, насколько я знаю, вообще не используется.

"Спать на природе" - имеет право на существование, но не соответствует вопросу *Kraus*. "Спать на природе" значит спать вне населённых пунктов, в походных условиях. В том числе, в палатке, как справедливо заметил *Kolan*.

  Выражение же "Спать на открытом воздухе" означет "спать вне закрытого помещения", в том числе и в населённом пункте - на балконе, лоджии, веранде, площадке. В принципе, если в помещении много больших окон, и все они открыты на ночь, то это выражение тоже можно использовать (в отличии от "Cпать под открытым небом").

"Спать на свежем воздухе" тоже широко используется в таком контексте.


----------



## Crescent

Спасибо Вам, за Ваше пояснение, Q-cumber. И я нисколько не сомневаюсь в том, что приведённые Вами примеры абсолютно верные и распространённые. 


Q-cumber said:


> "Спать на природе" - имеет право на существование, но не соответствует вопросу *Kraus*. "Спать на природе" значит спать вне населённых пунктов, в походных условиях. В том числе, в палатке, как справедливо заметил *Kolan*.



Джентльмены, а наша с вами дискуссия никому не напоминает тот старый анекдот? Про то, как  Шерлок Холмс, однажды засыпая в палатке, _на свежем воздухе_, спрашивает Ватсона:
- Смотрите, какое над нами звёздное небо. Как вы думаете, Ватсон, что же это означает?
- Ну, задумасля тот. - Мне кажется, что завтра будет хорошая погода.
На востоке совсем нет туч - значит будет солнечно, тепло, хотя в полдень может подуть легкий ветерок..
- Ватсон, Вы - дурак. Это означает, что у нас палатку украли.


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> Шерлок Холмс, однажды засыпая в палатке, _на свежем воздухе_, спрашивает Ватсона


На самом деле, когда они засыпали, палатка ещё стояла. Диалог состоялся, когда они проснулись среди ночи от холода.


----------

